# Kernel .config von 2.6.19 nach 2.6.23.1



## Joerg66 (2. November 2007)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe mir wegen eines Bugs im USB-System den neuen Kernel 2.6.23.1 besorgen muessen. Runtergeladen, entpackt und die 2.6.19 -.config rueberkopiert.
Dann make oldconfig gestartet und brav die Fragen beantwortet.
Anschliessend den neuen Kernel uebersetzt und beim Booten nichts mehr gesehen.
Hab mir dann mit make menuconfig die Einstellungen angesehen und festgestellt, dass etliche Einstellungen nicht korrekt uebernommen wurden. Muss ich jetzt tatsaechlich die gesamte Einstellungsorgie nochmal machen? Was hab ich falsch gemacht?

Gruss Joerg


----------

